# when squirrels attack....



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Residents in Winter Park, Fla., are angered over the city's response to a squirrel that attacked at least seven people this month, according to a report.

The squirrel attacks happened at Winter Park's Central Park over the last several days. 

A 3-year-old boy was bitten by the animal several times and has a two-inch wound on his leg, according to the report.

Another child was reportedly bitten on his calf and a man sitting on a park bench was attacked by the squirrel. He suffered a bite and scratches on his arm. 

The attacks took place between August 1 and August 4. 

Some people now say the attacking animal should have been captured sooner.



One citizen said he captured the squirrel under a bucket after it attacked his friend. He said he released the squirrel when county animal-services workers failed to arrive after two hours. 

City employees captured the animal this week.

Winter Park received notice from the Florida Department of Health Epidemiology stating that the results on the squirrel were negative for rabies.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Maybe the squirrel has the same botfly problem as this guy from last year... Those would make me want to bite someone.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

It's most likely Foamy. this guy right here:
http://www.illwillpress.com/


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

at least they weren't trying to chew off any nuts...
LOL, I'm sorry but it needed to be said!

hey ScareFX:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

kevin242 said:


> ...
> LOL, I'm sorry but it needed to be said!...


LOL Yes it did need to be said.


----------

